# Model of the 'Salamis'



## Lucas Lee (May 2, 2011)

This is a model of the cutter, 'Salamis', built in Aberdeen in 1875 as a tea cutter but mostly transported wool. The model was built by my wife's great-grandfather, Alexander George Kissick - a boatman with the Coastguard. The model is in need of some restoration but I've been advised by Bob (Shipbuilder) that this could reduce it's value. I know it's not craftsman standard, but because of it's provenance, it's quite special within the family. Pics attached. Would love to have some comments, thanks.

Edit: The model itself was built some time between 1905 and 1915, according to my mother-in-law's recollection - her grandfather often made sketches and we are trying to locate any relevant drawings he made.

Lucas


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Lucas,

She isn't a cutter at all, you may be getting the name mixed up with Tea Clipper which is what she was. The official designation is that of "full-rigged ship!"

This class of model "sailor made" derives its value from the fact that it was probably built long long ago by someone who knew her well and sailed in her!

Bob


----------



## Lucas Lee (May 2, 2011)

Shipbuilder said:


> Hi Lucas,
> 
> She isn't a cutter at all, you may be getting the name mixed up with Tea Clipper which is what she was. The official designation is that of "full-rigged ship!"
> 
> ...


You're quite right Bob - 'cutter' was a faux pas - I know she was a tea clipper, my bad. I'm not sure what the ship's connection with my wife's great-grandfather was, only that he was a boatman in the coastguard, but I guess it's possible that he did sail in her. I took your advice and emailed Charles Miller Ltd for a valuation, but Mr. Miller is away this week so I'll have to wait a bit longer. I have also emailed Aberdeen Maritime Museum regarding a possible donation of the model - my mother-in-law said she would be happy for it to go to a museum if it has little value - at least that way it would be well looked after and, possibly, restored! 

Lucas


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

As someone whom has restored a large number of ship models over the years.
This one does not look like it needs anything repaired. It might be a good idea to replace the forward stays that the jib sails are hanging from. They are under strain from the weight of the sails.
Maybe a light dusting if there is any, and clean the glass on both sides.


----------



## jayroig (Jun 7, 2011)

*Clipper Salamis questions*

(Wave) Gentlemen, I have a question or two about the Salamis if you please.

I research the Salamis every chance I get and the fact is there are few facts and even less photos, or paintings, to work with.(Scribe)

It is said that she had a GREEN hull and a White stipe on the waterline, like Themropylae, and that with a few exceptions, looked like it. Such as being 10 feet longer in the middle (approximately). 

And because she was iron hulled, had the bottom of the hull painted (below the waterline) that looked almost "pinkish." The poop deck was also smaller than Thermopylae's and it had a wheel-house for weather protection that appears close to the Mizzen Mast. 

No clear picture of the Figurehead is shown in pictures or paintings, so I guess thats anyone's guess.

All else appears to be pretty much the same from the pictures I have seen. Recently though I have seen a model or two that had a second cabin behind the Main Mast even though one does not appear in any of the photos or paintings I've seen. 

Any thoughts? I'm getting ready to start, using a highly modified kit, and would appreciate any input. Thanks to you all. (Night)


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hello Jayroig,

Salamis.
If you go to this website:
www.pictureaustralia.org 

And enter Ship Salamis in the search, you will find a number of photographs of the SALAMIS that will help you very much.

One of them shows the ship dismasted and conveniently listing towards the camera. Excellent view of the deck and a small deckhouse does appear to exist between main and mizzen, although it is not apparent on the other photographs.

There is also a close-up of the figurehead, with the ship drydocked. Unfortunately the figurehead and bowsprit have been knocked sideways, by collision I suppose, but it is a high resolution image and you can zoom in on it very well.

Bob


----------



## vmr (May 25, 2008)

Hi Lucas By The Photo I Noticed The House Flag, Looks Like The Flag Of The Aberdeen And Commonwealth Company?, VMR


----------



## jayroig (Jun 7, 2011)

*Salamis photos*



Shipbuilder said:


> Hello Jayroig,
> 
> Salamis.
> If you go to this website:
> ...


THANK YOU BOB. You dah man. I looked it up and found more than I had hoped for. But me thinks you have better eyes than I. After looking at all the pictures more than once, I think that while there may have been a cabin under the life boats forward of the Mizzen Mast at one time, most pictures (before and after she was wrecked) show no cabin at all. In that respect she looked like the Thermoplyae. 

Got some clear enough shots of the bow (figureheads on both sides of the bow with a shield/coat of arms in between them, and some unknown object above that). That was a real surprise to me, as I was expecting to find another Greek King or Warrior there to match that found on the Thermoplyae. 

Also noted the Cutty Sark type gear box attached to the wheel.

Now why someone would want to erect that ugly small cabin on the poop deck is beyond me, but then again it was a working ship, not a cruise ship. 

Thanks again for the help. Much appreciated.

Jay


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Jay,
Ships changed during their lifetimes and the fact that she did not have a deckhouse forward of the mizzen in some photographs means nothing because one could have been added later. In the ship MOUNT STEWART, for instance, the captain decided to put a deckhouse under the boat skids between main and mizzen for the apprentices to live in. They did this themselves, so although the original plans show no house, there was one in later years.

As for the "small ugly cabin" on the poop. It was the chartroom and lots of sailing ships had them!

And as for being a "working ship", they all are, even in a cruise ship where the passengers don't work at all, the ship and its crew are all working, even if it is just to provide a holiday for those who can afford it!

Ships could change so much over their lifetimes that the original plans do not always give a true picture of what the vessel looked like in later years.

Bob


----------



## jayroig (Jun 7, 2011)

Shipbuilder said:


> Jay,
> Ships changed during their lifetimes and the fact that she did not have a deckhouse forward of the mizzen in some photographs means nothing because one could have been added later. In the ship MOUNT STEWART, for instance, the captain decided to put a deckhouse under the boat skids between main and mizzen for the apprentices to live in. They did this themselves, so although the original plans show no house, there was one in later years.
> 
> As for the "small ugly cabin" on the poop. It was the chartroom and lots of sailing ships had them!
> ...


You are a wealth of information Sir. Its info and knowledge like yours that makes me glad I came across this site. I hope to start on my Salamis again soon and the info you provided as givien me a shot in the arm (encouragement). Thanks.

Jay


----------

